# Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008 Offtopicfree



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin

Hoffe auf viele Fangmeldungen!!!

Sven


----------



## Frostbeule (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo Leute, ich war gestern von 12:00 Uhr bis Dämmerung zwischen Steinbeck und Boltenhagen unterwegs. Sehr windig und kalt, aber auch schön viel Bewegung im Wasser.
Eine blanke 55er auf Falkfish Kingtrout silber/grün. Schöner Fisch, aber auch hart erkämpft

Gruß und Petri 
Frostbeule


----------



## magnus12 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moinsen,

schönes kaltes Angeln heute. 

eine 48er, eine 43er, ein Aussteiger und ein ca. 43er Dorsch:vik: 
von 11.30 bis 16.30 Kieler Außenförde. Forellen auf Spöket weiß,
Dorsch Mittags um 12 im hüfttiefen Wasser;+ auf Spöket rot. Vor den Kollegen ist man scheinbar niemals und nirgendwo sicher. 
Thema Kollegen- komischerweise hatten die anderen 5-6  Strandgenossen irgendwie nix. Obwohl die Fische so schön  in der Gegend rumverteilt waren. 

Wie Vaddi immer sacht: "sich regen bringt segen!"

Viel Spaß am Wasser!


----------



## hanshafen (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Endlich. 
Tage voll Frust, krumm gefrorenen Fingern und unzähligen Kilometern des watens in der Ostsee haben ein Ende gefunden. Ganz zu schweigen von den mehr als 10000 Würfen und der Häme und dem Spott der nicht angelnden Mitmenschen. Vergessen war all der eisige Wind und der schon fast chronische Schnupfen. Gestern war doch tatsächlich und ohne Vorwarnung die Rute krumm. Das ganze spielte sich bei 3 Grad Wasser und 5 Grad Lufttemperatur auf der Sonneninsel Fehmarn ab. Der ca 40 cm lange Fisch biss so gegen halb 5 und konnte einem rot schwarzen Spöket nicht wiederstehen. Damit geht es nun voll motiviert in die nächste Durststrecke, die hoffentlich nicht so lange dauert wie die letzte.


----------



## skatefreak (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hi weiß zwar nicht genau ob auch Meerforellenfänge aus Flüssen hier reingehören, konnte heute aber eine verhaften.
Direkt nach ca. 5 Min. kam der Biss und nach einem kurzen Drill konnte ich diese schlanke 52er Meerforelle auf die Schuppen legen. Köder war ein schwarzer Spinner mit gelben Punkten. Ort war die Trave.


----------



## lille pojken (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hej
Heute mal ein paar wurf mit der Spinnrute gemacht,zwischen Vitemölla und Kivik!!!
Von 14.00bis16.00 zwei Mefos von 65cm beide durften wieder Schwimmen da noch leicht angefärbt,beide auf Snaps R/W 25g
und haben mir beide Versprochen in zwei drei wochen nochmal vorbei zu schauen:q

MvH Lars


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann:08.02.2008     
 Wo:Rügen     
 Wer:Ich     
 Wie:Watfischen    
 Köder:alles (Blinker)...dann Vims,Fight in weiss|supergri    
 Wasser:Klar 5Grad   
 Luft:7Grad   
 Wind:West 4,5,6   
 Wetter:Trüb bis heiter   
 FISCHE:2Silberblanke|supergri   

 Zwei mal schönes Zucken in der Rute|supergri|supergri|supergri!!! Zuerst alle Köder  getestet ,dann kam da ein älterer Angelkollege stellt sich 20m neben mich,montiert einen silbernen Blinker wirft so 40m...zack Mefo!!!Der Drill war ziemlich wackelig so mit abstützen am Grund und beinahe Vollbad|rolleyes!Dann hatte er es doch geschafft hab mich dann mit ihm gefreut,nur bei mir wollte es nicht so richtig schnappeln;+.Hab dann die Stellung gewechselt anderen Köder ran und Peng hing die erste,Biss kam ca.20m vor mir.Ich habe die Mefo schon hinter dem Vims gesehen,kurz absinken lassen und krach!!!Die zweite dann weit draussen auf einen Fight in weiss so mit Sprung und wühlen auf der Stelle das ganze Programm!!!Ach so beide waren 50cm lang und ca.1000Gr.schwer genaues Gewicht hab ich nicht hatte keine Wage mit.Ich wünsch euch was! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## gallus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

tach die herren,war letztes we nachmittags zwischen brook und steinbeck unterwegs.ablandiger wind und superflachwasser.trozdem sah ich zum ersten mal ca fürne half stund raubende mefo´s(30minuten offfner mund).wassertiefe ca 1-1,5 meter auf´n riff.ein nachläufer und einmal 5meter vor der ruten spitze  zugepackt.leider nicht verwandelt..


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 16.2.
Wer: Ich und ein Bekannter
Wo: 1Stunde Neustädter Bucht, 1,5Std Fehmarn, 4,5Std Hohwachter Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blech und Fliege
Wasser: Neustädter Bucht - saukalt und glasklar
            Fehmarn - etwas wärmer aber total trübe
            Hohwachter Bucht - um die 4° und leicht angetrübt
Wetter: teils Sonne, teils bedeckt
Fische: Ich eine 56er auf Blech in der Hohwachter Bucht

Ein anstrengender, aber sehr schöner Tag. Bis auf den einen Fisch kein weiterer Kontakt.


----------



## braxxen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin! 

Erstmal hallo an alle Freunde der Meerforellenangelns. Ich lese schon eine Weile interessiert im Forum und freue mich daher umso mehr, mal was beitragen zu können! 

Am 11.2. war ich mit nem Kumpel zu unserer ersten Angeltour in diesem Jahr in der Eckernförder Bucht. Natürlich hatten wir nicht im Entferntesten damit gerechnet, eine Forelle an den Hacken zu bekommen und waren uns des Spottes der Nichtangler mehr oder weniger Gewiss. Glücklicherweise sollte sich herausstellen, dass wir diesmal "Recht behalten" sollten.

Der Wetterbericht hatte Sonne angesagt, tatsächlich fanden wir uns dann bei dichtem Nebel am Strand bei Noer wieder und bekamen den ganzen Tag die Sonne nicht zu Gesicht. Das Wasser war klar, allerdings durch den leicht auflandigen Wind zumindest bewegt. Den ganzen Tag über ging gar nichts und wir wanderten getreu unseres Prinzips (Je weiter der Weg, je ausgezehrter der Angler desto größer die Fangaussichten) den Strand einige Kilometer in die Bucht. 
Bei einsetzender Dämmerung attakierte dann "ein kleiner Fisch" meinen Köder ca. 5 Meter vor der Rute von der Seite. Nach wenigen Sekunden verwandelte er sich allerdings in etwas deutlich Größeres und als ich das erste Mal die Schwanzflosse zu sehen bekam, rief ich nur irgentetwas von "bestimmt 70" Richtung Ufer. Der erste Kescherversuch schlug fehl, die Forelle hat dann doch noch gemerkt, dass da was nciht stimmte und nahm erstmal kräftig Schnur. 

Nach sehr aufregenden Minuten landete dann eine blanke 76 er von knapp 4 Kilo im Kescher. Köder war ein Spöket (20g) in grün-gelb.

Das war mal ein guter Start, diesen Freitag gehts wieder los! 

Petri 
Kai


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Verfolge diesen Thread und den Meerforellenruten- und Rollen Thread schon sehr lange. Daraufhin habe ich mir durch die Tips hier im Board meine Ausrüstung gekauft.
Rute: Berkley Signa Salmon 3,05 cm 9-41g
Rolle: Schimano Technium MGS 4000
Schnur: 12er Cora Zoom 
Die Schnur find ich aber zu dick. Werde mir eine dünnere draufspulen - Weiss nur noch nicht welche ;+.

Habe also erst dieses Frühjahr mit dem Meerforellenfischen angefangen und hab am 12.02. und heute(20.02) je eine Meerforelle gefangen.
Bin total angefixt. #6:l:vik::k

Die erste hab ich auf eine kleine schwarze Beifängerfliege(man muss genau schauen auf dem ersten Foto) und die andere Mefo auf einen schwarz/roten Jenzi Seatrout(Spöket-Nachbau) gefangen.
So hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## DDK (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 19-20.2.2008
Wer: Ich
Wo: 80:00 - 17:00 Uhr Rügen Dranske
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Zebco Beach Pilk
Wasser: leicht angetrübt bis klar 4,3 C
Wetter: Erster Tag Nebel S-W 2-3
           Zweiter Tag Nebel später sonnig S-W 0-2
Fische: 2 Mefo´s eine 47cm und die andere 67 cm

Ich hatte noch zwei Nachläufer und einen Biss der aber gleich wie ausgestiegen ist.
So war es ein schönes Angeln ich konnte mir sogar die Jacke ausziehen und mich  sonnen. Ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder auf meinen Stein und kann meine würfe machen und die Dicken drillen.
Mefo 1.jpg Mefo 2.jpg


----------



## schwerinchris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 17.00
Wo:aalte Heimat Mecklemburg
Wer:s ich
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder: Wobler, Vika 15g lila#6
Wasser: sehr klar, da ablandig, leichtes Kräuseln

Wind: Sturmwarnung, war aber geschützt durch die Küste
Wetter: bedeckt, leicht diesig, 8 Grad
FISCHE: 2 Mefos, eine 74 und eine 45er:vik:


Nachdem ich mir die letzten vier Wochenenden den Ar***
abgefroren habe zwischen Alsen und allen möglichen deutschen
Ostseeküstenstränden, 
nach etlichen Blinker und Woblerspenden,
sowie gefühlten 4000 Würfen,
bin ich Gestern nach getaner Arbeit, auf dem Nachhauseweg,
mal eben an der Ostsee langgefahren.
An ner nicht näher benannten Stelle|bla:, an der ich auch Mefohunter immer vermute hats nach ner halben Stunde
gerummst.
Als ich die Schwanzflosse zum ersten mal sah hab ich bloß gedacht, na wenn die abreißt fährste heut heulend nach Hause.
Ist sie dann aber nicht. Als ich sie kurz vorm Kescher hatte ging ganz schnell noch mal die Post ab, so daß ich sie dann doch gelandet hab.
Schnell versorgt, dann ab ins Wasser und nach 5 Würfen die nächste am Haken.
Ich war noch voll auf Grobmotorik eingestellt und hatte sie nach 10 Sekunden im Kescher.


War kein geplanter Angeltag, nur Intuition.:g
Jetzt hab ich auch wieder Vertrauen in meine Angelmethoden.
Mann kann doch schon ins Zweifeln kommen wenn so lange 
einfach immer totale tote Hose war.
Ich wollte das eigentlich schon Gestern Abend schreiben, aber ich mußte mich erstmal beruhigen.:q

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Chris


----------



## Plattauge (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Am 14.02.2008 meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr und zugleich auch mein Größte überhaupt.:vik:

Angelgebiet: Fehmarn
Wetter: Sonnig aber Kalt
Wind: Nord 3-4
Wasserthem: 3 Grad

Mefo:
Länge: 87 cm
Gewicht: 9480 g:m:vik::vik:

Am 16.02.2008
Angelgebiet: Fehmarn
Wetter: Bedeckt
Wind: NW 3
Wasserthem: 3 Grad

Mefo:
Länge: 48 cm
Gewicht: 1220 g:q:q:q


----------



## kasimir (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

moin
war och mal wieder los 
wo : Fehmarn katherinenhof
wind : ca 3-4 west
köder : snaps /spöket 
fang : kollege am freitag nen 65er dorsch sonst nix nichma nachläufer 
fazit : man muss noch ordendlich arbeiten um an fisch zu kommen aber es geht los 
grüsse


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Nach 4 erfolglosen Versuchen in diesem Jahr hat es heute mal wieder gerummst im Karton:vik:

Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wann: 25.02.08 15.30 - 18.30
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler 
Wind: West 5, später abnehmend
Fisch: 4 x Mefo 3 x 43 und 1 x 61


5 Minuten nachdem ich den 3. Grönländer released hatte, tat er mir den Gefallen und schickte seine Mutti vorbei. #6

TL 

Andreas


----------



## MefoProf (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin,

ich hatte heute noch ne gute Stunde Zeit, bevor ich die Kiddies abholen musste und bin dann ganz spontan noch mal runter an den Strand gefahren, da der Hund auch noch mal raus musste. Also schnell ein paar Gummistiefel angezogen, Messer und 2 Blinker eingepackt und los gings. 
Die Bedingungen waren zwar nicht gerade vielversprechend: Ziemlich starker auflandiger Wind (wie seit Tagen schon) und dementsprechend trübes Wasser. Ich wollte aber unbedingt meine neuen Durchläufer und Einzelhaken testen, die gestern mit der Post gekommen waren. 
Ich hab dann den Sömmet in rot/schwarz dran gemacht und siehe da: Es dauerte gar nicht lange und ich bekam den ersten Biss. Wenige Meter vom Strand, genau dort, wo sich die Wellen brechen, schnappte sich eine Mefo von knapp 50 den Sömmet. Wäre ich mit der Wathose los gewesen, hätte ich diesen Fisch bestimmt nicht gefangen, da ich dann garantiert weiter draussen im Wasser gestanden wäre. Die Forelle hatte den Magen übrigens gestopft voll mit kleinen Fischen unterschiedlicher Art.
Also super Einstand für die Durchläufer, die sich extrem gut werfen lassen, gut bei starkem Wellengang arbeiten und vom Lauf ein wenig an die klassischen Küstenwobbler erinnern. Trotz des hohen Gewichtes laufen sie erstaunlich nah an der Oberfläche. Mit den neuen Einzelhaken von Owner (Ringed Flyliner) bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden. Endlich kein verkanten des Hakens mehr :vik:. Leider sind sie aber auch ziemlich teuer.  Ich hab hier in DK 1,14 Euro pro Stück dafür bezahlen müssen |uhoh:.


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 29.2.
Wer: Ich 
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blech
Wasser: um die 5° und leicht angetrübt
Wetter: teils Sonne, teils bedeckt
Fische: 1x 54er


----------



## bossi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War gestern los mit einem kolegen.
Genau in Süssau vor der steilküste ich mit der Fliege und Kolege mit Blech.
Er hatte eine am band von 40cm Schwimmt wieder.
Und ich hatte ein anfasser sonst war nicht viel los.
Später geselte sich noch ein Blechwerfer zu uns,und er hatte auch glück aber wie gesagt auch sone kleine von 35cm.
geht woll langsam los mit de Mefos.

Gruß Benni#h


----------

